# Weight Loss & Fitness Holiday for your dog



## sam jones (Jul 1, 2012)

A staggering 35% of dogs in the UK are overweight. With some breeds keeping the extra weight off can be a struggle especially as the dog gets older and the demands on owners time to keep them well exercised can be a challenge.

If your dog is carrying a little extra weight and you think it might be time to get them back into shape, then why not let them spend a couple of weeks with us in the beautiful countryside outside Huddersfield. We monitor their daily food intake and slowly increase their daily exercise regime so that we kick start the beginning of a healthier, happier and longer life for your dog.

Dogs live with us as part of the family, we are licensed, insured and CRB'd.

Slaithwaite Doggy Day Care & Home Boarding - Home
[email protected]


----------

